# Do you have immediate family who do EMS?



## abckidsmom (Jul 11, 2011)

In the "calling" thread, there are lots of mentions of people with family in EMS who got them into the field.  Do you have immediate family in EMS?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> In the "calling" thread, there are lots of mentions of people with family in EMS who got them into the field.  Do you have immediate family in EMS?



Mom is a bus driver, dad works for a company that is contracted to the government, brother works as a city maintenance person. So it's just me all alone in this field. 

Note: all my family and I have been certified in basic first aid and CPR for +10 years.


----------



## Dober317 (Jul 11, 2011)

My uncle and cousin are both firefighters, and I can definitely say that both were major influences on me when it came to choosing a career (although I didn't reference them in my EMS-as-a-calling post  ). I felt a little more comfortable with EMS than firefighting, though, so I settled into that niche. I think I might move into EMS with firefighting at some point though.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 11, 2011)

My mom and dad have been volunteers in our county for 30 years or so, hubby's parents, too.  Many of our family members have also been in EMS, and now I'm precepting my nephew.  It's good and bad, but mostly good.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2011)

Family has a long history of military service, but not one of public safety or EMS


----------



## Iceman26 (Jul 11, 2011)

My dad was a third generation firefighter (retired) but was also a medic, mom is a nurse of 30 years, stepmom was an ER nurse for nearly 40 years, her sister is also a nurse. Little bit of history in the family.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 11, 2011)

My grandpa used to be a firefighter/EMT, and my uncle used to be a volunteer firefighter, but other than that, I'm the only one


----------



## Scott33 (Jul 11, 2011)

My brother has been a paramedic in the UK for over 20 years.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 11, 2011)

No immediate family currently (sister worked EMS for a while several years ago). One first cousin who's a transport nurse for a large children's hospital.


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 11, 2011)

Although myself and my wife were both Navy Hospital Corpsman (we met while in the Navy), she was more oriented to the in-patient population and I was into the field medicine.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 11, 2011)

Nope.  My whole family is in business.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 11, 2011)

It's all my husband's fault!!!!  This is one thing I can "blame" him for, and he can't deny it.  Prior to us dating, I worked in microbiology labs, made alot more money, and hated every second of it.  He suggested I go to EMT class, was hooked after my first ride along, and the rest, as they say, is history.  (Wow!  That was 12 years ago!!)


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, I was my dad's clinical preceptor.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yep. My wife is also a Critical Care medic and management like myself. We met in medic school. My brother is a volunteer firefighter at my old department and became a FF thanks to me. We also got my dad involved as he is now on the fire dept. board of directors....I think he hates us for that though. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yup. My dad and I are both on the same fire department. Dad works as an MFR on the same engine as me.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 12, 2011)

Mrs Brown is also an ambo.

Brown's dad, grandfather, cousin, uncle and other uncle were or are Firefighters.  Brown's uncle was a Senior Station Officer in charge of his station.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 12, 2011)

My family thinks I am fricken nuts for doing what I do. 

Just wait till they find out I am not going to use this as a "stepping stone" into an RN program.


----------



## b2dragun (Jul 12, 2011)

No one in EMS but my mom was a ER RN...I grew up with medicine.  Never thought of it as a career and then one day I was in my EMT-Basic class, now I work as an Intermediate and am in school to become a Medic.  Weird how things work out


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 12, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> My family thinks I am fricken nuts for doing what I do.
> 
> Just wait till they find out I am not going to use this as a "stepping stone" into an RN program.



My family thought the same thing 10 years ago when I first started. Only in the last 1-2 years have they come around to see it's a legitimate career that my wife and I can be successful at and live nicely doing. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 12, 2011)

*see older thread on "heritage ems"*

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15415


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 12, 2011)

I was adopted. Neither of my adoptive parents have anything to do with EMS, public safety or medicine - they both have had very "artsy" creative-type jobs (not up my alley at all). I recently discovered my birth mother is an RN and my birth father is an outdoorsy adrenaline junkie. Makes me go hmmm when I think about nature vs nurture.


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 12, 2011)

My little brother is now a junior member/explorer with my hometown squad (same way I started out), but he doesn't really participate all that much and doesn't have any plans to become certified.  Other than that, my family is all in business of one form or another and thinks that I am nuts, which I tend to agree with.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 12, 2011)

My cousin is an RN at the Federal Prison here and my aunt is a social worker, but I'm the first in Firefighting and EMS in my family. 


Sent from my pencil and paper.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 13, 2011)

I put no in the poll but I have a cousin who is with the same service I'm in.  We joined at pretty much the same time.


----------



## bearmedic (Jul 13, 2011)

My father was a fire Marshall/EMT -B, my birth mother is a transplant coordinator for a large central Texas hospital and my step mother was a house supervisor for a teaching hospital in my area with a MSN. But mine goes back a few generations as far as fire side


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## emtchick171 (Jul 15, 2011)

Mother and Father - no EMS at all.

Brother - EMS and Fire.

Husband - EMS and Fire.

---extended family tons of them are involved in EMS, Fire, Rescue, Police, etc.


----------



## palmer1121 (Jul 15, 2011)

Dad has been a firefighter for 25+ years and a medic for 15+, 2 great uncles and a great aunt were volunteer firefighters, 5 cousins who are firefighters and 2 are EMTs, and my great grandfather helped start the volunteer fire department in the small rural community we live in.  I'm an adjunct fire instructor with the local tech school and have had the youngest cousin as a student several times.  Mom was a LPN for several years and another great aunt was a phlebotomist and an RN.  Now 1 of my younger brothers wants to be a fireman also.  

Guess it runs in the family


----------



## nemedic (Jul 17, 2011)

As I think I mentioned in the calling thread, father/uncle are FFs. Couple of cops and .mils in there. So far, I'm the only single role EMSer (as opposed to FFs/LEOs who also do EMS)


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 17, 2011)

Epi-do said:


> It's all my husband's fault!!!



So it was you Mrs Brown got that idea from ....


----------



## ArcticKat (Jul 17, 2011)

2nd Generation.  My parents and ex-wife were all EMTs, my mother still is, although designated by the College as non-practising, so she's no longer active at 70 years of age. My older brothers followed suit for a few years before moving on to other careers.  

My uncle and cousin, are current EMTs. My current wife is an EMR.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 18, 2011)

I was going to write another thread but then i saw this one (thats a helpful tool web-folks)
Ive been thinking about this for awhile.

My biological parents are both deceased, neither did anything along these lines.I have 2 sets of adopted parents (yah, its confusing).
Ohio set-Dad is a RN, spent many years as ER RN, now is running the show. Mom did pharmacy then home health then nursing stuff til she was dx with lung cancer 6 mos ago. they totally understand why I am doing this. haha.

RI set-Dad is retired FF for Cranston Fire, he came out of Nam after doing FF stuff there and went into Cranston. Mom started out as LPN and wound up as the head of Infection Ctrl at RI VA hosp. They're very proud of myself and my sister, who is trying to be a FF in RI. 

Biolog. Uncle was in Nam, did heli stuff, and did volly FF for a number of years. That's about it for EMS/etc in my family. 

I never thought I would try to go into this field. I did social work for a number of years, but, here I am.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't have anyone in EMS in my immediate family. I am the first to pursue an EMS education and career. I have cousins that are RNs and one that is an EMT-I. Military service (non-medical) is more common in my family across the board.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 18, 2011)

Trauma_Junkie said:


> I don't have anyone in EMS in my immediate family. I am the first to pursue an EMS education and career. I have cousins that are RNs and one that is an EMT-I. Military service (non-medical) is more common in my family across the board.



most of my family is miltary too


----------



## chuck stank (Oct 18, 2011)

My wife was my EMT partner. She has changed careers since then.


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2011)

Wife does RN


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 18, 2011)

Mom and I both went through EMT class together.

Baby brother joined my FD after I left for college.

no one else has anything to do with EMS


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't have any relatives in fire/EMS, but had my biological grandfathers been alive, they both would have been very proud to see me join my local volunteer department. My maternal grandfather used to like to photograph firemen at work at fires from a safe, and well out of their way, distance. My paternal grandfather used to let med students practice taking vitals on him. He had a motel near a medical college, and some smart students realized that it was cheaper to stay at the motel at the off-season rates and commute than it was to live on campus.


----------

